# Are you looking forward to the last Harry Potter film



## Mythic Scribes (Feb 6, 2011)

Are you looking forward to the last Harry Potter film?

I am.  I even have the date marked on my calender.  But when it finally comes out, I reckon that I'll be as mournful as i am excited.

I grew up with this series, & I don't like it ending.


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 6, 2011)

*The story doesn't end though*

I would not mourn the end of this series.  The author could write no more of it, and I believe it's good for some things to be left untold.  Just do what I do, enjoy it, and start over from time to time, look for new things in the familiar story, and try to figure out things you may have missed.  I find something new every time I read the Lord of the Rings, I'm sure the same would be true of the Potter series...


----------



## geekluv (Feb 6, 2011)

When I see it in the theater I hope that I don't have to endure kids screaming out spoilers. I also will not bring along my one older brother because I don't need to hear him sniffling when Snape dies. He cried like a baby when Dobby died when we saw the movie together last November.


----------



## Behelit (Feb 24, 2011)

Did you like the leaked pictures of Harry Potter in the upcoming film?

Beware possible spoiler.



Spoiler: those who wish to know



Harry Potter aged. Apparently there's also Ron and Malfoy.


----------



## Labochur (Feb 24, 2011)

I am anxiously awaiting the last film. I am sad that it is ending but I realize it has to. I was really impressed with the first part and the way it stayed true to the book in most aspects, I hope the second part does the same.


----------



## JediKnightMuse (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm super excited for the last film, though also really sad. I went to the midnight showing of part one and they did an AMAZING job with it. Like...I think it was the first of any of the films since _Chamber of Secrets_ that didn't leave a ridiculous amount of important things out. I don't remember having any major complaints about part one, although some of the things were surprising (like the image of Hermione and Harry that Ron sees >.>) but overall it was fantastic and SO much better than _Half-Blood Prince_. 

I grew up with Harry Potter but I wasn't as attached to the series as a lot of other people were. Like, I've read each book once, but I've seen the movies a bunch of times. I did, however, go to the Harry Potter exhibit a few years ago, which was awesome, and my mom, sister and I have plans to go down to Florida to the amusement park, probably in the fall.  I'm super excited for that.


----------



## Meg the Healer (Feb 26, 2011)

I am looking forward to June and the end of the epic. I wish it hadn't been broken up into two parts. I just don't believe the lie that "there's just too much information in the last book that we couldn't fit it all into one movie." Bulls**t. They had no problem cutting out relevant information from movies 4-6, but I digress.

The first part was good - it was sort of slow (for me) but I felt the same way in the book too. With the exception of the "rescuing" of Harry and breaking into the Ministry - it was just very somber. Cinematically - I loved the scene that Rob witnesses between Harry and Hermione, I thought it was very well executed and you could really see the rage from Ron. I have high hopes for the second part.

So as sad as I am for the end of series, I am also sort of glad that's it's finally over. Bookwise they'll always have a place in my heart, movie-wise in a few decades - they'll be remade.


----------



## Chilari (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't think they could have done it well in just one film, so I'm fine with there being two films. What I don't like is that part 2 is released after the end of the university term. I'm secretary of my university's science fiction and fantasy society, and organised a trip for the society to see part 1 at the cinema on opening night, and it would have been nice to do the same for part 2, but never mind. But I am looking forward to it. When I read book 7, I just couldn't put it down; when I read it again after film 6 came out, the same was true again. And I think part 1 was really well done. Films 3, 4, 5 and 6 disappointed me (I didn't even watch films 4 and 5 until right before 6 hit the cinemas, though I wasn't aware who played Barty Crouch Junior), but 7 part 1 really blew me away, possibly because I went in with lower expectations after the disappointments of earlier films, partly because I realised that the film isn't the same as the book because they're different media, but partly also because they really did pull out all the stops.

So yeah, I can't wait.


----------



## myrddin173 (Mar 13, 2011)

Its gonna be weird after its out because they've been coming out with HP movies most of my life but I wish I could break into where ever they are keeping the movie and watch it now


----------



## Chilari (Mar 14, 2011)

Aw yeah, so true. Unfortunately, such a plan would take months to organise and lots of money to pay for, so I guess we just have to wait til July.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm excited... BUT I hate going to theaters.. I'll more then likely wait for it to come out on dvd and go get it and the first part so I can watch them back to back LOL. I was 19 or 20 when I picked up the first book.. Idon't remember when the first movie came out... But I have all the ones on DVD to date... and all the books including the "Tales of Beetle the Bard" and "Quidditch Through the Ages" So no I'm not sorry to see it go.. I can still pop it in the dvd player or pick up a book and read it >^.^<


----------

